
Amazon's new program could solve its warehouse congestion problem, grow globally - petra
https://www.google.co.il/amp/s/www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/01/29/amazon-is-testing-fba-onsite-to-bring-software-to-third-party-sellers.html
======
petra
One thing not mentioned in this article, is that if this brings enough value
to sellers, this gives Amazon local access to countries/localities where they
don't have warehouses.

